# what the Pudden got for her birthday



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

The Pudden tries out her birthday present at the store...

now Mama and the Pudden are ready for their road trip through Alaska!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I have to laugh at your favorite YELLOW things ... Not that Pudden is a thing. Happy Birthday again Pudden!!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

That is an AWESOME birthday present! 

I had that same exact car for my very first car when I was in high school, only mine was dark red! I loved that thing! It was amazing on gas mileage!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Pudden is a very active girl, how do you keep her from tipping the kayak?


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Ohhhh! Lucky lucky Pudden!!!! I really want a kyack!!!! You and the Pud are going to have a great trip- can't want to see pictures!!!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Very Nice Pudden!!!!! You Scored!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I was wondering how Pudden was going to fit in there but then you showed us in the last pic. Loved the pic of all things yellow.
Happy Birthday Pudden - looks like you've got some great times ahead.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

jwemt81 said:


> I had that same exact car for my very first car when I was in high school, only mine was dark red! I loved that thing! It was amazing on gas mileage!


yes, Mama's lil' Geo Tracker. Unfortunately, it doesn't come in yellow...



Augie's Mom said:


> Pudden is a very active girl, how do you keep her from tipping the kayak?


yes. well. We're still working on that, to be honest...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Is Pudden going to "doggie paddle" the kayak? :doh:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a great present for Pudden on her big day. You two will have some great adventures in that.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Awesome-sounds like a fun (and possibly wet!) vacation!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

That's gotta top the list for one of the best birthday presents! I can already tell she's gonna have lots of fun.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

perfect present for the Pudden! Happy birthday sweet girl!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome to the GWK Club Pudden !! Have a great trip...both of you.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice (water) ride!!! Looks like you're all packed - have a blast, Mama & Pud!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Happy Birthday Pud !! when I hear the song yellow mellow now I'll think of you on one of your epic road trips


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

davebeech said:


> Happy Birthday Pud !! when I hear the song yellow mellow now I'll think of you on one of your epic road trips



Well that is much better than "Yellow Submarine"!!  :bowl:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, what a Birthday gift, have fun on your road trip. Pudden you have the BEST Mom!


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

I LOVE Pudden adventures!!! Happy belated birthday Pudden!!! I love yellow too...such a happy, bright, make-ya-wanna-smile color!!!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Claire's Friend said:


> Welcome to the GWK Club Pudden !! Have a great trip...both of you.


I'm VERY impressed - now if only I could get the Pudden to sit so quietly!

I'll post pics of our water christening as soon as I can get a friend to come to the lake w. us and do the camera. Mama doesn't think that she can paddle, hold on to the Pudden and shoot at the same time. Any rate, poor camera is not waterproof


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Love it!!


----------

